# Belt screech / tension adj screw loosing w/ driving



## Ddaggwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, I'm getting a screeching sound from my belt after a alternator change. After I adjusted the tension screw on top of the pulley the noise stops. 15 / 20 after driving, noise again. When I check the adjustment screw it seems to have loosed and the noise is back. Changed the pulley first, didn't help. It seems the screw is coming loose while driving. Any idea?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would help if we knew what year or engine with which we are working! Most of the adjusters position the pulley and then the nut on the pulley is tightened to keep the pulley in place, after which if the adjustment bolt loosens, it still shouldn't cause the belt to slack.


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

If you have two belts it could be the one closest to the engine. I had the same problem right after I had an alternator changed on my 99 Maxima V6 3000. I had to adjust them both several times.


----------

